#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ну что, встретились мы с Куру Хунгом...

## Екатерина Петровна

В результате его печень сильно пострадла... 
А также мной выяснено, что для некоторых мой лама является просто какой то мозговой эрогенной зоной и отвлечь их от разговора о нем нельзя даже путем перевода рассуждений в русло секса.   :Cool:

----------


## Аньезка

А говорят, аничча, аничча...  :Big Grin:  
Сочуйствую, дорогая!  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

А то!

Это чем-то похоже на спорт,
Чем-то на казино,
Чем-то на караван-сарай,
Чем-то на отряды Махно,
Чем-то на Хиросиму,
Чем-то на привокзальный тир.
В этом есть что-то такое,
Чем взрывают мир.

P.S. Ригпа Ригпой, а алкоголь для некоторых - вторая Нирвана.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Надо чаще встречаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Дык то ритрит был...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В результате его печень сильно пострадла...


Екатерина Петровна! Признавайтесь, что Вы сделали с нашим Куру и его печенью?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Склевала аки орел Прометею!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Склевала аки орел Прометею!


 :Big Grin:  

А вдруг она владеет боевыми искусствами?! Я начинаю волноваться за Куру Хунга.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> Я начинаю волноваться за Куру Хунга.


И правильно начинаете.
"Последний" визит Куру Хунга на форум 22-09-06.
http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=1276

----------


## Аньезка

> И правильно начинаете.
> Последний визит Куру Хунга на форум 22-09-06.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=1276


тссс не накаркай!  :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> тссс не накаркай!


Я не каркаю.
У меня даже клюва нет.
Но кавычки расставлю.

зы: лучше на подпись Екатерины Петровны посмотрите. 
"Убей всех человеков!" 
Ужос.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я не каркаю.
> У меня даже клюва нет.
> Но кавычки расставлю.
> 
> зы: лучше на подпись Екатерины Петровны посмотрите. 
> "Убей всех человеков!" 
> Ужос.


Мама!  :EEK!:  Я кажется догадываюсь, кто такой был этот Кенни!  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

А что догадываться?

http://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%B...netscape:en-US

----------


## PampKin Head

....они убили Куру!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Встретишь Куру - Убей Куру!

----------


## Neroli

> Встретишь Куру - Убей Куру!


А если Екатерину Петровну встретишь?

----------


## Alert

Я, грит, не сплю сутками, и с курами тоже...  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Екатерина Петровна! Признавайтесь, что Вы сделали с нашим Куру и его печенью?!


Руководство мне дало полное разрешение на физическую расправу (только отдельные товарищи были против)

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Теперь остался только 1 враг - Кармапенко. Я не помню, что он делал, но что что то гнал на Оле точно помню. Но Берхин меня предупредил, что он здоровый и накаченый, но ведь у меня до следующего ритрита еще есть время. Хотя может он просто не разглядел, какая я накачаная. Надеюсь интенсивное ушу вкупе с простираниями и янтра йогой дадут требуемый эффект. По крайней мере хожу я уже еле еле это точно... В конце концов есть всякое подручное оружие.
А мой новый подпись сказал Бэндэр из Футурамы, кто не в курсе %)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И совсем я не накаченНый - никто меня не накатывал.  :Smilie: 
Кстати, и не накачанный тоже - Берхину показалось. Ничего, приспособлюсь к нынешнему московскому графику работы и обязательно начну тренироваться. К встрече с Петровной будем готовы, товарищи!

А подручное оружие - это как? Чашкой меня убивать будете в "Эрмитаже"? Так Вы ж, кажись, не ниндзюцу изучаете?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И что, всё-таки, случилось с бедным Куру Хунгом?  :Frown:  Признавайтесь, что там с его печенью!

----------


## Alex

Что-что... А вот что:
http://www.lib.ru/TALES/koreja.txt#148

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А подручное оружие - это как? Чашкой меня убивать будете в "Эрмитаже"? Так Вы ж, кажись, не ниндзюцу изучаете?


Есть много полезных предметов. У меня вчастности прекрасные четки на 108 из гаек. Очень эффективно.  А также медитативный пояс с пряжкой, которую кто то пытался сделать как спусковуху, но облажался.

----------


## Neroli

> А мой новый подпись сказал Бэндэр из Футурамы, кто не в курсе %)


Это он ваш лама?

----------


## Таши

> Встретишь Куру - Убей Куру!





> А если Екатерину Петровну встретишь?


 А встретишь Екатерину Петровну - дай ей убить твою печень!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Это он ваш лама?


Не, скорее  йидам  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Встретишь Петровну - поднеси ей свою печень!

----------


## куру хунг

> В результате его печень сильно пострадла... 
> А также мной выяснено, что для некоторых мой лама является просто какой то мозговой эрогенной зоной и отвлечь их от разговора о нем нельзя даже путем перевода рассуждений в русло секса.


 Петровна, да далась тебе моя печень. Чё народ-то с толку сбиваешь. Цела она у меня и невредима. И совершенно меня не заботит, как собссно и все остальные внутренние органы. Потому как перед самым ретритом прошёл длительное медицинское обследование-всё прекрасно фунциклирует. Почек даже  ТРИ обнаружили вместа положенных двух. 

 Хотела сказать-что алкашь-де? Так и сказала бы-керосинил этот подонок куру хунг беспробудно, так всё всем и понятно бы было. Действительно-разве могут быть нормальными люди, которые не обожают "твоего ламу", и всё Карма Кагью Оле? Да нет конечно же. Обязательно должны быть дефективными и ущербными, то есть психами, алкашами и "женщины Кагью" их безусловно должны нелюбить-это всё понятно, с таким воззрением мы знакомы.
*Встретилиь Мы с Куру Хунгом* -ой-ой-ой, громко сказано. Это я встретился, подойдя первым и познакомившись. Так как два дня наблюдал за тобой уверенной, что тебе опять удасться втихую где-нить в углу отсидеться(моими фотками-то весь БФ увешан, а ты так ни одной и не вывесила, но признаюсь честно, я тебя вычислил с первого взгляда не видав ни одной фотки). 

 А вообще-то Петровна, очень милое и симпатичное создание, меня признаюсь совеншенно очаровала. Поный антипод своему "виртуально-сценическому образу" на БФ. Такого несовпадения виртуала и реала я ещё не встречал. Ни тени даже намёка на эту шумиху и воинственность. И глаза безумно любознательные. Но вообще-то я "контабандно" её нафоткал, попозже вывешу, и очень прошу модераториал не поддаваться на еёные наезды и требования убрать фотки. Ночью наверное сегодня вывешу фотки с ретрита.

 И никакой эрогенной зоны относительно "твоего ламы", ни у кого нет, кроме как у последователей "твоего лмы" есстессно. Разговоры о нём мне приблизительно так же неинтересны, как и разговоры о сексе, в отличие от самого секса, который в моём возрасте мне безусловно интереснее нежели разговоры о нём :Stick Out Tongue:  , так как так давно о сексе наговорился, что ещё чуть-чуть и стал бы наверное импотентом :Big Grin:  .
 А из тех небольших дисскусий которые состоялись у нас об Оле, ещё больше утвердился в том, что главная причина того, что у последователей Оле и его оппонентов не случаеться даже некоего подобия диспута, только то что последователи Оле(а не только "правильные на БФ", всякий раз с праведным гневом "критикующие "критикующих Учителей") дико невежественны, и банально неосведомлены относительно буддистих с позволения сказать речей "вашего Ламы". Которые по-преимуществу сосредоточены в книгах "Верхом на тигре" и "Жуликах в рясах". Я ещё очередной раз убедился в том, что последователи  и защитники Оле, в лучшема случае осиливают брошурку " Каким всё являеться на самом деле", и ни с чем другим из его наследия не считают нужным для себя знакомиться. Мне самому всё более понятен, становится тот гнев который вызываеться моими постами относительно него. Я то , тоже искренне думаю, что люди следующие "своему Ламе", стараються читать его, а оказалось, всё совсем не так. 
  И посему, я принял решение, ввиду того, что для подавлюющей части буддистов эти тексты недоступны-в ближайшее время публично обязуюсь-*отсканить эти книги( "Верхом на тигре" и "Жуликах вм рясах"), и вывесить в сети*. И не вести больше никаких дисскусий на БФ относительно Оле и АП, с людьми не прочитавшими эти книги.

----------


## Таши

Я вот тоже хочу с Куру Хунгом встретиться, в феврале, когда приеду в Россию))) преимпозантнейшая фигура, надо отметить) правда, Лам я никаких вообще в принципе не обсуждаю, и интоксиканты не употребляю, - так что заметная часть совместного фана может и пропасть))) но) надеюсь, можно пообСЧаться на буддийские и околобуддийские темы)
 Куру Хунг, можно назначить с вами аппойнтмент на февраль? 

 p.s. "женщины Кагью" прям-таки преследуют скромных Куру-Хунгов)))))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Верхом на тигре" в сети была, я где-то видел...

----------


## Neroli

> И не вести больше никаких дисскусий на БФ относительно Оле и АП, с людьми не прочитавшими эти книги.


Смотри не обмани.  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру Хунг, можно назначить с вами аппойнтмент на февраль? 
> 
>  )))))


  Легко, Таши. Тем паче, должен вам признаться я давно в вас виртуально влюблён. Из всех "женщин Кагью", присутствующих на БФ, вы безусловно самая обаятельная и добрая. Вот только незнаю, какие сюрпризы может принести встреча в реале, даже наверно страшно слегка. Так как всем давно известно, что совпадений в виртуале и реале не бывает.

 Ну, ладно, как-нить разберёмся. Хоть бы фотку что ли прислала.

----------


## куру хунг

> "Верхом на тигре" в сети была, я где-то видел...


  ГМ... Кармапенко, ты оказался прав, а я очередной раз лоханулся, ну что ж меньше работы предстоит. Почему-то я, года два назад искав эту книгу, не нашёл её. Но там кажись всё равно не всё. Я пока досконально не смог проверить. Короче "Верхом на тигре"здесь: 

http://lorry.narod.ru/lib/t1.html

 Наслаждайтесь :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> дефективными и ущербными, то есть психами, алкашами и "женщины Кагью" их безусловно должны нелюбить-это всё понятно, с таким воззрением мы знакомы.


Ой, ой! Прям таки недадут помистифицировать людей. Никого я ущербным не представляла.  Между прочим, я как большой поклонник Ерофеева по определению не могу ничего иметь против употребления спиртного, как и всего остального. И ни в коем случаи не отношусь к людям принебережительно, несмотря на то, что конечно считаю себя круче всех.

А если мои фотки вывесят, то я свалю с форума, потому как стирание личной истории пержде всего. Взамен на откуп могу вывесить несколько фоток своих частей тела, если хотите. 

А на ритрите была моя мирная форма, а у меня еще много гневных.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ладно, вот вам что бы откупиться, практически даже неприличная фотка.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Анка и глиняный пулемёт".  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Здесь было забавно, но видать, затянулось. 
Я ушла. Всем удачи.

----------


## Таши

:Smilie:  


> Здесь было забавно, но видать, затянулось. 
> Я ушла. Всем удачи.


 Екатерина Петровна  :Smilie:  не уходите, - вы здесь всем нужны))) во всём многообразии своих полугневных и мирных форм.
 Ежели ваш уход из-за Куру Хунга, то честное слово, при встрече с ним отброшу природную глупость (синоним невредности),  и надеру ему уши))) 
 Меня, например, высказывания об Оле никак не тревожат (и за развитие этой мудрости отдельное спасибо БФ и Куру Хунгу в частности): поняла, что не ученик выбирает учителя, а наоборот... 

 Кроме того, столкновение с наездами на твоего учителя происходят из твоего же прошлого - однажды, значится, сильно "прошёлся" по какому-то Бодхисаттве. Я вот теперь вообще не сужу ни об одном Ламе (и енто всё благие плоды нахождения на БФ ;-): появилось понимание, что на моём уровне слишком велик риск ошибиться в своих оценках))) Ежели чей-то Лама не тот, за кого себя выдаёт, - это дело не моего ума, а того, кто волею кармы к нему притянут. Начни я изобиличать кого-то, ведь обязательно опять нарвусь на какого-нить нового замаскированного Бодхисаттву - мары-то не дремлют, а в этой чёртовой сансаре всё всегда выглядит не тем, чем является на самом деле)))  и как следствие, реализация радужного тела благополучно отодвинется ещё так на пару-тройку миллиардов ближайших кальп))) но даже не это ещё самое страшное - я как подумаю, что  можно опять родиться женщиной, и придётся опять губы красить и каблуки и разные чулки носить, - мне плохо делается))) нет уж))) кто смелый Лам критиковать- вперёд, а я уже навсегда откритиковалась)))

 Екатерина Петровна, вот какие мудрости БФ способен развить у "женщин Кагью"! А вы говорите "я ушла")))  не уходите))) если только в Паринирвану  :Smilie:

----------


## Таши

> Легко, Таши. Тем паче, должен вам признаться я давно в вас виртуально влюблён. Из всех "женщин Кагью", присутствующих на БФ, вы безусловно самая обаятельная и добрая. Вот только незнаю, какие сюрпризы может принести встреча в реале, даже наверно страшно слегка. Так как всем давно известно, что совпадений в виртуале и реале не бывает.
> 
>  Ну, ладно, как-нить разберёмся. Хоть бы фотку что ли прислала.


 Дорогой Куру Хунг, честное пионерское, моя внешность (если ты о ней) не настолько уродлива, чтобы тебя испугать, - из 37 признаков абсолютного уродства у меня в наличии только 36)))  :Smilie:  

 Чтобы подлить масла в огонь в обмен признаниями__) скажу, что твоя должница за помощь в развитии той мудрости, про которую Екатерине Петровне говорила) ну а развилась она в тот момент, когда я прочла твой рассказ о выходе из АП, - он в самом деле тронул сердце, потому что я страсть как люблю порядочных и благородных людей. Некое расхождение с тобой во взглядах на деятельность моего Ламы меня более не беспокоит))) 

 А насчёт сюрпризов - дык, а зачем иметь какие-то ожидания  совпадёт там что-то или не совпадёт? Надо просто встретиться, выпить чаю-кофе или просто горячую воду в моём случае)) зажевать что-нить вкусное и просто душевно поболтать))) 
 Фотку пришлю, когда появится, - у меня навернулся недавно диск и всё, нажитое непосильным трудом, вернулось в непроявленное состояние))) как новые фотки сделаю, так и пришлю) могу даже на общее обозрение выставить, чтобы Екатерин Петровне было не так страшно себя БФ являть))) мне для живых существ собственного фейса не жалко)))

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ладно, вот вам что бы откупиться, практически даже неприличная фотка.


Oh-la-la, ma chere! Cette jeune fille est tres belle et charmant! 

Чёрная прям как Махакали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Клуб знакомств прям  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

че-та ночь прошла а фоток с ретрита как небывало....

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Они убили Лену!!!

----------


## куру хунг

> "Анка и глиняный пулемёт".


 Неее, эт она так "всех человеков убивает" :Stick Out Tongue:  , и "рвёт за ламу" :Big Grin:  .

 Лена вернись, кто ж теперь "за ламу-то рвать будет :Confused:  .

----------


## Tutare

> Екатерина Петровна  не уходите, - вы здесь всем нужны))) во всём многообразии своих полугневных и мирных форм.
>  Ежели ваш уход из-за Куру Хунга, то честное слово, при встрече с ним отброшу природную глупость (синоним невредности),  и надеру ему уши))) 
>  Меня, например, высказывания об Оле никак не тревожат (и за развитие этой мудрости отдельное спасибо БФ и Куру Хунгу в частности): поняла, что не ученик выбирает учителя, а наоборот... 
> 
>  Кроме того, столкновение с наездами на твоего учителя происходят из твоего же прошлого - однажды, значится, сильно "прошёлся" по какому-то Бодхисаттве. Я вот теперь вообще не сужу ни об одном Ламе (и енто всё благие плоды нахождения на БФ ;-): появилось понимание, что на моём уровне слишком велик риск ошибиться в своих оценках))) Ежели чей-то Лама не тот, за кого себя выдаёт, - это дело не моего ума, а того, кто волею кармы к нему притянут. Начни я изобиличать кого-то, ведь обязательно опять нарвусь на какого-нить нового замаскированного Бодхисаттву - мары-то не дремлют, а в этой чёртовой сансаре всё всегда выглядит не тем, чем является на самом деле)))  и как следствие, реализация радужного тела благополучно отодвинется ещё так на пару-тройку миллиардов ближайших кальп))) но даже не это ещё самое страшное - я как подумаю, что  можно опять родиться женщиной, и придётся опять губы красить и каблуки и разные чулки носить, - мне плохо делается))) нет уж))) кто смелый Лам критиковать- вперёд, а я уже навсегда откритиковалась)))
> 
>  Екатерина Петровна, вот какие мудрости БФ способен развить у "женщин Кагью"! А вы говорите "я ушла")))  не уходите))) если только в Паринирвану


Это - бэст!!! 
Я аплодирую - ну просто удовольствие читать этот пост!
я извиняюсь если я вмешалась в тред со стороны, но

Прям сил нет как хорош юмор и позиция автора!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Они убили Лену!!!


...., замочили.

----------


## Neroli

> А если мои фотки вывесят, то я свалю с форума, потому как стирание личной истории прежде всего.


 Так вот как её стирают оказывается. Сама свалила, личная история осталась. Хы.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да уж, дон Хуан сказал бы: "Незачёт!"  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

а фоток как небыло так и нет.......

----------


## PampKin Head

> а фоток как небыло так и нет.......


Марья Петровна, гребите сюда: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....CA%F0%FB%EC%F3

----------


## ullu

ыыыыыы,оооо. Ура ))))
Спасибо )

----------

